# Anyone done the makeup course at Aof makeup in london?



## cherryberry (Jun 4, 2009)

Hiya girls I am new on here.

I was just wondering if any of you girls have been to the acadamy of freelance makeup school (aofm) in London?
I start the makeup course there this monday I am so excited but abit nervous too. I was just wondering what your experience was like if you have been there. x


----------



## Leven (Jun 5, 2009)

OMG you are so lucky, please report back to us on how your experiances with it are!I have wanted to go there for a while, none of the makeup schools here in the states look as good as that one.


----------

